# The new job



## mmmarvel (Sep 9, 2013)

As some of you know, I recently took another job with the airport system - the stress level has dropped in a big way.





This is the admin bldg.





And this is the sign that greets you as you enter the admin bldg.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats and good luck.  Thank you for your continued support and help with this website.  Your job postings are more than appreciated.  For your work as moderator and posting all of the jobs on this site, I hereby promote you to honorary Sawhorse to show my appreciation for your work.  Welcome!


----------



## north star (Sep 9, 2013)

*+ ~ =*

Congratulations Michael ! ...on both accounts !......Also, ...a *BIG THANK YOU*

for all of your employment postings and other contributions !

Honorary Sawhorse...,  you are the 1st one to have this distinction bestowed

upon you.     :cheers

*= ~ +*


----------



## cda (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats

At same airport or different?


----------



## mmmarvel (Sep 9, 2013)

Different airport -

This one has no commercial flights - we support NASA, air national guard, coast guard, we are where the president and vice president land when they come to this area.  Big difference from the answers that you have come up with when dealing with airlines.


----------



## mmmarvel (Sep 9, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Congrats and good luck.  Thank you for your continued support and help with this website.  Your job postings are more than appreciated.  For your work as moderator and posting all of the jobs on this site, I hereby promote you to honorary Sawhorse to show my appreciation for your work.  Welcome!


Well, thank you very much.  I am just happy if it helps anyone.  I guess the shock and hassle of looking for a job 5 years ago is what motivated me then and continues to motivate me.  At this point I sort of think this is my job (at Ellington) till retirement ... but the Lord might have different plans for me.


----------



## cda (Sep 9, 2013)

mmmarvel said:
			
		

> Different airport -This one has no commercial flights - we support NASA, air national guard, coast guard, we are where the president and vice president land when they come to this area.  Big difference from the answers that you have come up with when dealing with airlines.


They come to Texas? I thought perry outlawed that


----------



## Inspector Gift (Sep 9, 2013)

Double CONGRATULATIONS:  A hearty CONGRATULATIONS on the better job!   And an extra Congratulations on the honorary Sawhorse!  I am a recipient of a job, due in large part to all your job postings!  THANKS, and again, let me say CONGRATULATIONS!!   May God continue to bless you and as you honor Him wherever He puts you!


----------



## cda (Sep 9, 2013)

To bad they don't fly shuttles any more


----------



## north star (Sep 9, 2013)

*~ ~ **:** ~ ~ **: **~ ~*

dang it cda,  you're too quick !

*~ ~ **:** ~ ~ **:** ~ ~*


----------



## mmmarvel (Sep 9, 2013)

What greets you as you enter the airport


----------



## cda (Sep 9, 2013)

But do you have a space shuttle????

Enterprise*

OV-101

Intrepid Sea-Air-Space Museum,

 New York City, New York

Discovery

OV-103

Udvar-Hazy Center,

 Smithsonian Institution's National Air and Space Museum,

 Chantilly, Virginia

Atlantis

OV-104

Kennedy Space Center,

 Merritt Island, Florida

Endeavour

OV-105

California Science Center,

 Los Angeles, California.

Why should houston have a space shuttle??? Does that make since??


----------



## RJJ (Sep 9, 2013)

Hope you like the new job!


----------



## mmmarvel (Sep 10, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> But do you have a space shuttle????Enterprise*
> 
> OV-101
> 
> ...


As it turns out, they have given us the practice shuttle/module that was used during training.  They are presently dismantling the 747 that served as the carrier for the shuttle and will ship it piece by piece down to where it will be on display (because they don't have a landing area down there).  Then the practice shuttle will be mounted on top of it.  Yeah, they wouldn't give us one of the ones used for real - I'm a thinking Obama had a hand in that decision.


----------



## mmmarvel (Sep 10, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Hope you like the new job!


I hope so too.  Thanks.


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2013)

mmmarvel said:
			
		

> As it turns out, they have given us the practice shuttle/module that was used during training.  They are presently dismantling the 747 that served as the carrier for the shuttle and will ship it piece by piece down to where it will be on display (because they don't have a landing area down there).  Then the practice shuttle will be mounted on top of it.  Yeah, they wouldn't give us one of the ones used for real - I'm a thinking Obama had a hand in that decision.


I used to work at a base in San Antonio and sometimes the shuttle would stop over piggy backed to the 747

Amazing to see them both every time, even neater standing next to them.


----------



## Alias (Sep 17, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Hope you like the new job!


Ditto what RJJ said!  Thanks mmarvel for all the job postings.  Good luck in the new job.

Sue


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice Job. Keep up the good work. How did you hear about your new job?


----------



## Jobsaver (Sep 19, 2013)

Can't think of anyone who deserves a great job more than you for all of the free work you have performed helping others find better jobs. Truly, a case of one reaping what has been sown.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Sep 19, 2013)

What is your job there? What is it that you do?


----------



## mmmarvel (Sep 23, 2013)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> Nice Job. Keep up the good work. How did you hear about your new job?


It was a job posting on the city website.  I had done similar work and was looking to move out of the position I occupied.  I thought I had done pretty well on the interview but the interview was in April and the job offer didn't happen till July - ah, the speed of the city.


----------



## mmmarvel (Sep 23, 2013)

Glennman CBO said:
			
		

> What is your job there? What is it that you do?


My job is facilities superintendent or facilities coordinator but the city title for the job is inspector as I inspect work done by contractors and to ensure that the contractor is living up to what the contract calls for.  We are the smallest of the three airports with only 29 Airport staff so work like HVAC, fire protection (alarm systems), pest control (insects), garbage, radios, landscaping (one aspect of it), etc.  are all contracted out.  So I'm busy, get to travel around the airport and deal with lots of outside contractors.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Sep 23, 2013)

Sounds great! Congratulations!


----------

